# Ernestine's Not Feeling Well....



## Buck Jones (Mar 13, 2005)

You never can tell where the day is gonna go! Took Ernestine to the St Patrick's day parade with us yesterday. While watching the parade and stroking her in the front pack, I noticed "dandruffy" ears.

After the parade, returned home and administered a dollop of Ivermectin horse worming paste, as I've done for about the pasteight years and ten rabbits. Marked calendar for future treatment dates.

We had company for dinner, who stayed late, departing about 11:00P.M. It was then that I went to check on Ernestine, who was in obvious distress. Pam had mentioned some rabbits may react adversely to ivermectin, but it had never happened in my experience. Unfortunately, the breath of my experience has now been widened at Ernestine's expense.

She was grinding teeth, lethargic, in kind of a stupor, not eating and not drinking. The only saving grace was that the ivermectin I administered was long out of date, a stupid error on my part but, perhaps, less virulent as a result.

Today, she seems a bit better, but still exhibits all the symptoms of last night. I administered some water, NutriCal, and pedialite and will follow up with more water later in an attempt to"flush" her system.

Asking for thoughts and prayers for Ernestine, who never asked for any of this. It was an unwise decision on my part. I should have "tested" with a minuscule amount first.

If no significant improvement by tomorrow morning, will bring her to vet.

Buck


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 13, 2005)

Although I have no advice, I would like you toknow that you andErnestine will be in my thoughts. Do notblame yourself as you didn't know she react this way. I hope all goeswell for you both, there's nothing worse than a sick pet...:?

Lyndsy


----------



## m.e. (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll be keeping her in my thoughts today. MaybeRex can send her good wishes when he blows out his birthday candle


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh, no. Poor Ernestine, i'll keep her in myprayers. Don't feel bad Buck, you did what you thought was right, mostpeople would've left their buns to suffer.:?

Ellie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 13, 2005)

Buck my friend I am so sorry to hear thatErnistine isn't well, I am sending my prayers accross the pond to youall. I am praying for a complete recovery.

Please don't blame yourself, your a good Daddy to your babies.

All the signs seem good today, lets just hope that she keeps on improving.

I'll be anxiously awaiting any updates.

Love

Vickie


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 13, 2005)

I sure hope she is feeling better soon. Sending good wishes your way.

~Nichole


----------



## Lynda (Mar 13, 2005)

Good thoughts headed your way!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 13, 2005)

Dearest Buck,

She and you are definitely in my thoughts and prayers today. 

Please remember that one never knows when such a thing could effect theindividual rabbit. You and many breeders have had such success withIvermectin. Had you known she'd be one rabbit that couldn't handle it,you never would've administered it. 

From what I've learned along the way is that anytime you medicate arabbit for the first time, you roll a dice on how it will react. That'swhy Pam always qualifies it by saying consult a vet.

As Kathy Smith said, it's a good thing that the medication was expiredif she were to be sensitive to it in the first place as in most cases,they lose their potency once expired.

That said, you've taught me a valuable lesson in sharing this story.I'll make sure to check expiration dates now. I've it checkedsometimes, but not always. I'll amend that to be always.

Do make sure to check in with me later because Pam, Kathy, and I areall thinking about Ernestine and want to know how she's getting along.

Thoughts and Prayers go out your way.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 13, 2005)

Dear Buck,

If Ernestine can pull through, it would be from you. Of allthe people that can take care of their rabbits, you are thebest. I'm sure Ernestine just had a minor hic-up and will bebetter soon. This experience had increased everyone'sawareness on the situation that can happen to our bunnies.

Prayers for Ernestine.


----------



## LuvMyBun (Mar 13, 2005)

I send my sincere best wishes for Ernestine and a quick recovery.

"L"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> The only saving grace was that the ivermectin Iadministered was long out of date, a stupid error on my part but,perhaps, less virulent as a result.


Buck, I haven't even read the responses but wanted to let you know this ASAP.

LOTS of medicines actually get stronger as they age. They canconcentrate into like a lot of a part in one area of a tube, and thingslike that. (Boy aren't my descriptions so professional!?LOL) I am just concerned she didn't get too much! That couldbe the problem. 


I'm going to read the rest of this and look to see what I can find onout of date Ivermectin.... and maybe call my bro inlaw who knows aboutit more...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2005)

Bro inlaw is out.... but I can't find anything much online. It just says don't keep it out of date, blah blah blah.

How far out of date was it? Ivermectin is a form ofpesticide. Those in a strong, spray formula do concentrate asthey age.

I hope Ernestine is doing well, but I think if it was very much out ofdate, I would try to get her to drink a lot of water! 

I'll keep looking and trying to reach bro inlaw.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2005)

OK, I found information on Ivermectin Paste andit says that polymerization (reduplication of components ofsomething) does not take place. I believe that is when itdoes concentrate so hopefully that wasn't what made her seemworse.

Here is my reference if it might help anyone in the future. 

http://msds.farnam.com/msds/m001117.htm


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Dearest Buck,

I am so sorry I took so long to see this. Don't yougo thinking you did anything wrong. You are the most vigilante andloving Rabbit Dad I know. I am going to keep you and Ernestine in myprayers as you are both in my heart and my thoughts. I'm glad to hearthat she is already a bit improved from last night. Hopefullyall the flushing and your care will see Ernsetine back to herself verysoon.

Please keep us posted. Jeremy said to send you his love. He is praying for you both.

Love,

Tina and Jeremy


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 13, 2005)

Thank you all for your efforts, thoughts andprayers. She did try to "run away, run away" when attemptingto catch her for her afternoon drink of water. That is morelike her usual self.

Not out of the woods by any means.

Buck


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 13, 2005)

No shes not Buck, signs aresoundingpositivethough. Thanks for updating us. I'mstillsending prayers your way.....

Vickie


----------



## pamnock (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Buck,

Carolyn had called me earlier, and I just got back online with mypc. Keep up with the fluids and give baby aspirin forpain. The main concern is respiratorydepression. Symptoms may continue forabout 3 days. I am hopefulbecause you mentioned aslight improvement this morning. Please post again thisevening with symptoms.

Don't beat yourself up over this. There is no way to tell inadvance which animals may exhibit a hypersensitivity to a particulardrug even when administered at or below recommended dosages.

One website mentioned administering a glucocorticoid for Ivermectin toxicity.

My fingers are crossed and I am praying that she will be ok.

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2005)

Ugh, I just saw where you said you encouraged thewater with her in the first post (then I said it after lol) .... I hada situation here at home going on while I was looking up the info onivermectin. (Our water pump went out on us!) 

Honestly, Buck, I think bunnies try to prove our methodswrong. We do what we know works with them and then suddenlythey "decide" it's not going to work for them or that way anymore! 

If I had been doing what you do with your others regularly and for solong, I'd have done exactly that with Ernestine as well.She's just one of the unique girls who's going to have issue with atreatment you have trusted for years. 

I'm sure with how she's doing better, you have caught it on time andshe'll be good as new with your continued care of her.Infact, it might not have been the ivermectin at all! Strange thingshappen all the time... 

Keep us posted and give her ear rubs and kisses from me


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Dear Buck,

Oh I am so glad she is slowly showing improvements.I'm sure with your love and care she will continue to improve. My heartand thoughts go out to you and to Ernestine. 

I know you have a long few days ahead of you both. I willcontinue to keep you both in my prayers. I am so sorry this hashappened to you both. Only good thoughts for you both.

Tina and Jeremy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 13, 2005)

My Friend, I knowyou are worried and nothing anyone can say is going to change that. ButI hope you will not dwell on the "what ifs" of this situation.

I'm certain it is with animals the sameas it is with humans. Anyone/anybunny can have an allergic reaction toanything. My doctor and I just discussed this very thing lastweek.

It could have happened with anothermedication, a lesser dose, with a food...

Ernestine couldn't be in better handsthan those big, warm hands she's come to love and trust. With a littleluck and a lot of prayer we will hope everything will be okay.





Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh, Buck! Bless your heart!!!! I'm so in distress over this. 

I hope and pray and Ernestine is much better now. Sherman andI send prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Buck,

Kathy said she thinks that charcoal is the antidote for ivermectin overdose. Might want to ask the vet about it tomorrow.

Hope you, The Missus, and Ernestine and the rest of the bunnies in the yard get a good night's sleep.


-Carolyn


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## pamnock (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Carolyn 

I looked up some info on the activated charcoal:

"Activated charcoal is usedorally to prevent the absorption of various toxins (e.g. insecticides,aspirin overdose) from the stomach and intestines. It must be givensoon after the ingestion of the toxin/poison. It is not an antidote andother supportive care and medications may be needed for the treatmentof the poisoning."

http://www.brentwoodpetclinic.com/veterinarymedications.html

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/substances_view/1,1525,832,00.html

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Pam! You're The Best. 

She was unsure and as you know, she has her own bunny crisis going on,but she was onto something as it should be given just after ingested.

Very interesting.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh Buck, I am just seeing this. How is Ernestinedoing today? Poor girl, but please don't feel guilty about this - youare such a wonderful bunny daddy and I know she is in the best handsfor getting her well again. I will be keeping you in my thoughts andprayers. - Jan


----------



## m.e. (Mar 14, 2005)

How is our little girl doing today?


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2005)

Very concerned and anxious to hear news . . .

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2005)

Me too. I was thinking about them as I fell asleep last night and woke up this morning wondering how they are doing.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Buck, I couldn't get you and Ernestineoff my mind last night. I truly hope all is well. Sending healingthoughts and prayers your way for Ernestine.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

My note this morning from The Missus. (She calls Ernestine, Petunia).

* * * * *

Hi Carolyn!

I am sitting here at the computer in the office (and I use that wordloosely) when I hear this "chomp, chomp" sound coming from Ernestine'scage. I carefully glance over to her and see that she ischewing on a lofty - yahoo! I don't dare move too manymuscles for fear of discouraging her, and then watch her move over toher treat bowl and take a few bites at the romaine lettuce - not much -but she did manage to get some in her. 

So, I think maybe she might need water other than her sip bottle - so Iget up from my chair in slow motion and glide into the kitchen to gether a small bowl of water. As I am coming around the corner(again very slowly and carefully) I witness the Petunia taking a fewtugs at the hay in the hay rack. I stand there almostparalyzed not wanting to disturb this process. She does do acouple of chews from the rack and then settles back into her bulletposition. She doesn't have much interest in the water in thebowl, but I am leaving it there anyway.

* * * * * 

-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like Ernestine is trying to get back to normal. I hope she does really quick!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2005)

Carolyn -- you have no idea what a relief it isto hear such good news this morning!!!!!! I don't want to getoverly optimistic, but from what I've read, I believe a relapse isunlikely. I hope it's onward and upward from here!

Thanks for letting us know,

Pam 

(ps --Matthew's fish was really dead this morning )


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update Carolyn. I too have been thinking and wondering.

DidKathy know how long it would take for the Ivermectin toleave Ernestines systom? When would it be likely when we could say,"yes now shes out of thedanger zone?"

Is Buck and the Missus taking her to the vets? When you speak to them again send them my love.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for telling me about the fish, Pam.

You were the first person I thought of outside of Kathy and Tina as toconcern for how Ernestine is doing. Buck was sleeping whenThe Missus wrote this note. I, too, am hopeful that we're outof the woods, we just hope that there's been no damage done to thebrain. Then again, with the blues, we probably couldn't tellanyway. 

I'm sure our Dear Friends, Buck and the Missus, will be able to breath again today after Little Miss took a nibble. 

Your advice and Kathy's were a God-Send and very comforting to Buck andThe Missus. Will give you an email or a call when Ihearback from Kathy. 

Thank you, thank you, thankyou.



* * *

Tina,

I know how hard you take these things as well, so I'm glad that we don't have 'bad' news for you too.





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Thanks for the update Carolyn. I too have been thinking and wondering.
> 
> DidKathy know how long it would take for the Ivermectinto leave Ernestines systom? When would it be likely when we could say,"yes now shes out of thedanger zone?"
> 
> ...


I shall give them your love. It could take up to a month forit to get out of her system. When her normal eating habits,and behaviors start coming back, then I think we'll all be able torelax and take a sigh of relief. 

Unless Ernestine is _much_ improved, they'll take her in to have her checked just for their own piece of mind.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you Carolyn. I've been so worried.I can't tell you how good it is to hear that she is still slowly butsteadily improving. I just hate that this had to happen to Buck&amp; Mrs.Buck and Ernestine. I will continue to pray.

Tina &amp; Jeremy


----------



## JimD (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm just catching this.

I'm sorry that you're going through this, but I'm sure that Ernestine could not be in better hands.

Thoughts and prayers sent your way.

Keep us posted!!

~Jim &amp; the crew


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

I also pouredmycup of coffee and fired up the 'puter first thing to checkon Ernestine right away this morning. Perhaps all the prayers and lovesent her waywill work a little magic. Thanks for the updateCarolyn. Waiting to hear something after the vet check. I think it hasto be a bit of good news that she is trying to eat something.

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm so glad she's doing better! What a scare. 

Keep us up to date if you can.


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 14, 2005)

to buck 

you are a wondifull guy 

dont blame it on yourself 

thoughts and prayers to all of you 

god bless 

varna tony lucy and lucys little boy


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 14, 2005)

Dearest Buck,

I'm glad to hear such good news...

I hopeErnestine continues tomove forwards in her recovery.

My hopes and thoughts are with you all,

Lyndsy


----------



## m.e. (Mar 14, 2005)

I checked on this first thing this morning...

what a relief! I'm so glad to hear of her improvement and hope that it continues in such a positive direction.

Sending all our love and best wishes.

~Emily and the critter crew


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

Just heard from Buck and The Missus. 

Ernestine is holding her own. We're not out of the woods yet, but things are looking up.



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you so much for updating us. I havehad Buck,the Mrs., and Ernestine on my mind all day. I hope shecontinues to improve.My heart goes out to them. I'm sending prayers anda hug that way.We love you Buck and are here for you.

Tina and Jeremy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

I've also beenwaiting all day to hear something. A little news is better than nonews...

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, I was going to let Buck tell you, but I might as well save him the typing and you girls the worry.

They put Ernestine on Critical Care. Her eyes look good, gumslook good, and she's alert. It was a direct reaction to theIvermectin and the doctor thinks she pulled through most of itherself. She was eating an apple on her own when they leftthe doctor's office.





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Wayto go Ernestine. 

Carolyn, again, Thank You.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

Not out of the woods though. Don't know if there's been damage to the brain cells. Time will tell.

Continue the prayers.

-Carolyn


----------



## IluvBunniez (Mar 14, 2005)

I will keep you and your BUn in my toughts and my prayers I hope there is nothing wrong with Ur Bun. Keep us posted

Ashley And thUmPer


----------



## IluvBunniez (Mar 14, 2005)

AWWW congrats


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2005)

So she was basically allergic or has a bad reaction to that stuff? 

Poor girl. I've been thinking of her all day as well.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2005)

It's not so much of an allergic reaction as it is a neurologicaltoxicity response usually due to a genetic tendency.

I read on one site that dogs with "white feet" are the most sensitivebreeds to the Ivermectin. Ernestine is a Dutch, so also haswhite feet.

The lack of tolerence to the drugappears to be related toeffects of genes that regulate migration of cells during fetalformation.

Pam


----------



## Fergi (Mar 14, 2005)

So happy to hear that Ernestine appears to be on the road to recovery. Hope it is all onward and upward from here out.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2005)

I see. So for some reason, some rabbits are genetically unable to take ivermectin. 

That's such scary stuff. You try to help them and you end up poisoning them.


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi all!

Thanks for your thoughts, concerns and prayers. Carolyn haspretty much updated you with all the information we had. Vetsaid breeds/species prone to react negatively to ivermectin.Mentioned white collie dogs for example. When administeringivermectin first time for any animal they require patient to remain inhospital for about an hour just in case a reaction sets in, so theytreat with antidote immediately.

I mentioned yohimbine as an antidote and she said she would administerthat if the animal was having a seizure and as Ernestine wasnot, it was not necessary. Same thing for anycortisone based med, as Ernestine's vitals seemed good. Weare to call vet with update tomorrow. I am concerned withlingering brain damage,as she is still not quite her own livelyself. Now, of course, we watch her like a hawk and exaggerateevery reaction, real or imagined. Hard to get back to anormal perspective.

Will advise you all of any significant developments. Lessonhere for me is that ivermectin is not for all buns, especially BEWand/or Blue Dutch.

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2005)

It is scary, but not unusual to have this happenin rare instances. There was a case a few years ago when alady treated her rexherd with Amprolium and most of themstarted to go blind within 3 days of treatment. I've neverheard of a case of Amprolium causing blindness in rabbits, but it isknown to cause blindness in goats. 

Also a number of cases where Carbaryl, a common ingredient in fleapowders, has caused serious neurological reactions in animals.

Unfortunately, these reactions are not as simple to treat as allergicreactions (where antihistamines can be used). The toxin mustbe removed from the system.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's some very interesting info on genetic testing for ivermectin sensitivity.

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/announcements/ivermectin/ownerInfo.asp

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 14, 2005)

Whoa! :shock:

This stuff all scares me a lot! I'm soglad Sebastian is never around other bunnies. I hope that eliminates alot of the possibilities of disease for him. Still I know someday he isgoing to get sick. Then, I just hope it doesn't happen quickly so thatI will have time to react with caution.....

Scary, scary stuff...

So glad Ernestine is holding her own.

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 14, 2005)

Buck, I have been worried about Ernestine,yourself and your good lady all day. It is such a relief to read thatshe is hopefully on the road to recovery. This has certainly been agood learning curve for me, especially having Pernod (Dutch bunny) withwhite feet (Thanks for the info, Pam). I will be keeping you all in mythoughts and prayers- Jan


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm so glad that Ernestine appears to be doing better! I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm really glad Ernestine is doing better. I hope she recovers completly


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm glad to hear Ernestine's feeling a little better. 

Please keep us updated when you can, and we're thinking of you all.

my thoughts are with you,

Lyndsy


----------



## lizabeth332 (Mar 15, 2005)

i liked that!

good luck ernestine and buck!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

You were very much on my mind last nightas I tried to sleep. I am praying for you and Ernestine. I truly hopeand pray that she has a full and complete recovery. I've learned alot Ijust wish it didn't have to be this way. Thoughts and prayers for you,Mrs. and Ernestine. We're here for you. 
Tina


----------



## JimD (Mar 15, 2005)

You're in our thoughts...

How's she doing??

~Jim


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 15, 2005)

Are there any updates on the little girl. I know its early in New Jersey.

Just to let you know that you are still in my thoughts.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Itis scary, but not unusual to have this happen in rareinstances. There was a case a few years ago when a ladytreated her rexherd with Amprolium and most of them startedto go blind within 3 days of treatment. I've never heard of acase of Amprolium causing blindness in rabbits, but it is known tocause blindness in goats.
> 
> Also a number of cases where Carbaryl, a common ingredient in fleapowders, has caused serious neurological reactions in animals.
> 
> ...




You Rock, Pam, with all of your information.

* * * * *

So Buck, 

How's our March Calendar Girl a/k/a Easter Bunny doing??

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 15, 2005)

She eats dribs and drabs and is still kind oflethargic. Not her usual self. Is pooping andpeeing, but I still am concerned about brain damage. This maytake a while.

Thank you for the concern. Any and all prayers are appreciated.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

I have full confidence that your baby girl is going to pull out of this without any permanent effects. 

Prayers will continue for you, The Missus, Ernestine, and all the bunnies in your family.









-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you for the update Buck. We will be hoping for the best, and a full recovery.

Pam


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have faith that Ernestine wil pullthrough this. You and Ernestine have really been in ourthoughts and prayers. We will continue to keep you,Mrs. BUck andErestine in our prayers.We love you and are here foryou.

Tina &amp; Jeremy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us posted. Sending you good wishes right now.

Rainbows!


----------



## gjsara (Mar 15, 2005)

i hope everything works out for you buck!!! and your poor little one recovers 100%

sara


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Here's the baby....


----------



## Lissa (Mar 15, 2005)

How cute!!


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 15, 2005)

She does look more like a girl than a boy.

I hope she recovers fully.


----------



## JimD (Mar 15, 2005)

((((((((((hugs)))))))))

'n

XXXXXX kisses XXXXXX

4 da bunnie


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

She's adorable!

and looks like a fighter too!

My thoughts,

Lyndsy


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Check out the cross on her ear. 

It's a natural marking for her.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Buck, she's gorgreous. I love thecross on her ear. Is she feeling any better. I know you both have alongdifficult road ahead of you. May God lighten the load and shorten thetrip for both of you. I have faith Ernestine will be ok. But you, Mrs.and Ernestine will continue to be in our hearts and in our prayers. Welove you.



Consideryourself hugged my friend.

Tina &amp; Jeremy


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 15, 2005)

I hopecute little Ernestine gets better fast


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Oh Buck, she's gorgreous. I love the cross on herear. Is she feeling any better. I know you both have along difficultroad ahead of you. May God lighten the load and shorten the trip forboth of you. I have faith Ernestine will be ok. But you, Mrs. andErnestine will continue to be in our hearts and in our prayers. We loveyou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that Ernestine feelsbeter.









jer


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope Ernestine makes a full recovery. She will be in my thoughts.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Carolyn, I totally missed that! Thanks for pointing that out! 

That's amazing!

How's Enestine doing? 

Lyndsy


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you all once again.

As far as her present condtion goes, she still acts a little woozy attimes, but is eating hay as I type, ate a few greens, and a fewpellets...everything is in baby steps and without animation.Vet and people here who have experienced similar reactions in their ownbusnssay it take several days before semblance of normalcyreturns.

Vet and others have tried to reassure me that there is no accurate wayto predict an animal's sensitivity to the ivermectin, even individualsof those "types" and species that may be prone to it, may exhibit noreaction at times. I've likened it to driving oversome one. You didn't mean to do it, yet you were responsiblefor it nevertheless.

Vet said out of date ivermectin, in this instance, was a positivefactor as it reduced the potency of the substance. Somebodywas sitting on my shoulder with that one, because I had two tubes in mymed kit and I randomly grabbed the one that proved to be out ofdate. The other tube was not out of date and effectivenesscould have produced disastrous results!

Thank God!

Buck


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Buck, please don't blame yourself. Youdid absolutely nothing wrong and in fact was only trying to help her.Both you and Ernestine have a guardian angel watching out for you. Ilook forward to the day that I can look and see that she is 100%. Untilthen my friend, I hold you and Ernestine in my prayers for you arealways in my thoughts and in my heart. You truly are the bestBunny Dad I know. 

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 15, 2005)

Well it's good to hear she's eating, even if it'sonly small amounts. As you said it's all about baby steps, and as longas she keeps taking steps in the right direction, there's no stoppingher!

Take care, 

Lyndsy


----------



## DazedAConfused (Mar 16, 2005)

Aww Buck, we all know you had good intentions foryour baby girl... I am sure she knows this as well, as youare her daddy and she knows you are her shelter through rough times..

I think the thing you feel most bad about is this little girl looks upto you and runs to you when in need, and *you,*feel thatyou have done wrong.. No need to worry, because she,*knows* that you are her protector and that you would not harm herintentionally.. 

I have a *very* good feeling that she is going to weather this out, and be the baby girl you know and love, in no time.. 

Give your Baby girl a big huggles from me, as I am sendingGigantic huggles for you, her and themisses.. 



She is one beautiful baby girl!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Somebody was sitting on my shoulder with that one...
> Thank God!
> 
> Buck


You said it my friend! 

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 16, 2005)

Dear Buck,

Something was said tonight that I feel I need to share withyou. As you know, Jeremy and I have been checking here oftenfor updates on your girl. We have hoped and we have prayed for her andfor you.

Carolyn posted a picture of dear Ernestine. When Isaw the cross on her ear I knew you had one special girl on your hands.I read your post and I couldn't stop crying. My heart broke at thethought of you blaming yourself and just that you had to go throughthis.

Jeremy heard me soy aww and asked what I was awwing at. I toldhim Ernrstine has a cross on her ear. He said let me see. Ishowed him the picture. Jeremy said" See mom God touched her. She isgoing to be fine." He also said God saved her. She was almost poisonedmomand here she is a few days later and she's already eating on herown. 

I had to stop and think about that for a while. Buck, I have tosay I believe it completely. I only hope this brings you a small amountof comfort as it did me. We Believe Ernestine is going to be ok. 
Love Always,

Tina &amp; Jeremy


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 16, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Dear Buck,
> 
> Something was said tonight that I feel I need to share withyou. As you know, Jeremy and I have been checking here oftenfor updates on your girl. We have hoped and we have prayed for her andfor you.
> 
> ...




Beautifully put Tina. You have a very mature and wise son there (obvhis upbringing ).You have summed up just about what I wasthinking, but put it better then I ever could have. Thanks.

Buck still checking up on here regularly on news on the baby girl. Ihave a good feeling about this though and just pray that my feelingsare right!

Vickie


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you all once again for the wonderful andheartfelt comments. No real big change here since yesterdayhealth wise, but this morning about 4:00 A.M. I brought her into bedwith me and snuggled her up to me and under the covers.

Due to her decreased activity level, she stayed. Sometime, after 7:00A.M. I got first ever kisses from her, after being here with us forover six months! That was a very touching moment for me.

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you for the morning update -- I keep hoping for improvement.

Congrats onthefirst kiss 



Pam


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 16, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> I got first ever kisses from her, after being herewith us for over six months! That was a very touching momentfor me.
> 
> Buck


See Daddy is doing a fine job of taking care of his girl and she know it. Thats wonderful to hear.

Thanks for the update Buck!

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 16, 2005)

*Sorry double post*


----------



## Lissa (Mar 16, 2005)

That cross marking is so cool!!


----------



## JimD (Mar 16, 2005)

You've got a special girl there who knows who loves her!!!! 

She's telling you not to "wear the Hair Shirt", too!!(a very wise and caring person told me about this )

Continued thoughts and prayers sent your way.

:~) Jim


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 16, 2005)

JOY! JOY! JOY! 

BUNNY KISSES! 





Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 16, 2005)

Buck, bunny kisses are special at any time, but Ithink these first Ernestine kisses must be the best of all - she knowsyou are helping her, and is showing she appreciates it - justlovely! I am so pleased she is continuing to improve -keeping you all in my prayers.

Jeremy and Tina - I love that "God has touched her". I found that very moving! - Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh Buck, I am so happy for you. Bless herheart. She's reassuring Dad that she loves you and knows you are doingeverything in your power to help her. I cried with joy when I readthat. I can't wait for Jeremy to get home so I can show him. Ican'twait for the next update.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 16, 2005)

OH, that's wonderful news!

Congrats on the first kiss!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 16, 2005)

It couldn't be clearer than that, Buck.

It's officially Love that she feels for you.

You finally broke through that barrier with her. It just goes to show you what prayers and a tender loving heart does. 

It's obvious that the two of you are taking care, and mostappreciative, of each other. If you haven't forgiven yourself, you knowfor sure that Ernestine has forgiven you and loves you dearly.

Prayers continue, and as has been stated, you are deeply loved and respected.

Maybe this had to happen in order to bring her personality around. 

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 16, 2005)

What a beautiful rabbit, the cross is justlovely! i agree with what Jeremy said, you should call her "Angel" as anickname, lol. SO glad to hear that she's doing so muchbetter!

Ellie


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 16, 2005)

Awwww bunny kisses!! I am happy to hear she is improving. 

Cristy


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 17, 2005)

Buck I have just been saddened by another member losing their bun and thoughts of you and yours have just come over me.

Is our little girl feeling any better today?

Vickie


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 17, 2005)

She was in bed and giving kisses this morning,but not for as long, as she got impatient and "antsy," which I think isa good sign. Appetite is still not right and have seen nobinkies, nor wiggle-waggle dances. No circling or anything"active." Got up on couch yesterday, but was unable to getdown by herself.

She's not a good patient when it comes to taking her "medicine," due toextreme mouth sensitivity and struggles whenever one tries toinsert most anything in her mouth. Will also hold things inher mouth without swallowing until you put her down, then she willswallow. That drags out the process considerably.

So, I guess it is safe to say there is guarded progress. I think it'll be a while before I see a binky again.

Thank you for your concern.

Buck


----------



## JimD (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like she's holding her own. 

I get more worried when they *don't* resist things thatthey normally would.

We won't be comfortable until she's completely in the clear, you know.

Continued prayers and good thoughts.

~Jim


----------



## pamnock (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us updated on her progress Buck. I look for these posts daily 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

Morekisses???



EXCELLENT!!!



Got through another day and is seemed to be reacting more like herself.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Buck I can't help but feel this isGreat News. More bunny kisses. Baby girl definitely loves her daddy.How very sweet and touching.

I love that she has enough spunk to struggle at medicine time. Way to go Ernestine. 

I know that in your competent and loving hands, Ernesetine willbe just fine one day soon. I would just like to ask that you take careof yourself also. In all the turmoil and stress it's so easy tooverlook your needs. Take the time to take care of yourself toook.

We love you and will keep you all in our prayers.

Tina &amp; Jeremy


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 17, 2005)

Buck!

I don't know how I could have missed this post! I had no idea what wasgoing on, I'm in shock. I'm so grateful to hear that she's starting toreturn to her regular self. I hope she keeps it up. 

Take care,

Megan


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 18, 2005)

More appetite today and a bit more energetic...light at the end of the tunnel????

Spent two hours in bed with me this morning with kisses before shebecame antsy. Figured she would be at her chilliest around4-5 A.M. in the morning, so that's when I bring her in with me. Sixwould be a normal time for buns to arise around here this time of year,I suspect. That's when she get antsy.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Buck!

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 18, 2005)

That's wonderful news Buck!

Congrats' Ernestine!

Lyndsy


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 18, 2005)

GreatNews Buck!Words can't describe how happy I am for you. Way togo Ernestine. Every little milestone does this old heart good. I lookforward to reading every little improvement. Still a long road aheadbut look how far you are from where you came from. Incredible.

Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 18, 2005)

Wonderful news!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 18, 2005)

Good for Ernestine - may the improvementscontinue. Hmmm, you do realise that once she is back to full health,she is going to miss her morning snuggles, don't you! 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 18, 2005)

I was just thinking about that! Bo hasgotten in such a habit of seeing me get up, he gets "breakfast" then, Ishower and open his cage (he's sitting there waiting by this point) andoff he goes for an hour of play while the kids and I prepare forschool. 

It took him a couple of weeks to learn that weekends we don't do that as early! lol.

Late in the evening, he sits and waits for me. If I am lateat all with his night playtime and then salad, he's been grabbing thecage and pulling at it! :X

Early in the evening or late afternoon is "mommy holds and pets me while I purr time"

This has only been our "schedule" for about 1 mo or so. Heknows exactly what time is what...... I have broken in on "naptime" andnearly got bitten. LOL ....


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm so glad that Ernestine is doing better!! 

Jenn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for this wonderful news update,Buck. You don't know how relieved I am that my sweet preciousErnestine is doing so much better. 

Sherman and I will continue to send prayers and positive thoughts her way.


----------



## kpc (Mar 19, 2005)

Buck,
I feel so bad that you hae had such a time with your bun. I just gotback home and I'm trying to read all the new post and just found outyour bun has had a bad time lately.I'm so glad to read she's doingbetter.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 19, 2005)

Who knows, maybe it's Buck that will miss the snuggles and kisses! 

Raspberry


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 20, 2005)

Good appetite today. Totally normal, sono meds were administered. Still no binkies, nor wigglewaggle dances. Spent an hour "napping" with me on the bedthis evening.

Buck


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2005)

Good to hear some good newstoday......Thanksfor keeping us updated. You knowErnestine might never leave your bed. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 20, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> Good appetite today. Totally normal, so no medswere administered. Still no binkies, nor wiggle waggledances. Spent an hour "napping" with me on the bed thisevening.
> 
> Buck


She's enjoying her snuggles too much to binky!  Honestly,Bo goes through stages where he just wants to be petted and snuggledwith. 

You're turning her into a lap bunny  

I'm so happy she's doing better! She's been in our thoughts and prayers and will continue to be.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh Buck, this is awesome news. I am soexcited. I know you want binkies and wiggle waggles dances. I'm sureshe will be a little dancing foofoo before you know it. Godhas definitely had a hand in bringing her so far so fast. I willcontinue to keep her and you in my prayers. I am really justestatic.Enjoy your snuggles and kisses. Sneak her a kiss from me.

Tina


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 20, 2005)

Same-same today. Ears are getting shooka lot so I may have to deal with a mite problemstill. I reckon I'll go the oil route as being most naturaland least upsetting to her system.

Buck


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 20, 2005)

Geez, I need to watch Bo closely. Heshakes his ears alot but I don't usually worry cause it's more of ahalf-binky sorta thing.... No crusties or flakes so maybe that's all itis.

Yep, I'd go with the natural/mild remedy as well with her,buck. I imagine you are a little skittish to use anythingwith a sensitive bunners


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Mar 20, 2005)

maybe the cross on her ear means something??


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 20, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> maybe the cross on her ear means something??


I'd like to think so...as it sure diqualified her from ever showing and is probably why she ended up in a pet store.

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 20, 2005)

Thrilled tonight for when we came in from dinnershe was up on the sofa...good thing! Then, when I came backout to the sitting room she did a wiggle-waggle dance and a halfbinky! We're pretty close to normal right now. 

She's not using her water bottle since we had given her a water bowl todrink from. Removed bowl today and waiting for her startusing the bottle again. Missus is concerned aboutthat. I am not because I'm fairly certain she willcome around to that again.

Good night here in NJ tonight.

Buck


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yah! Good job Buck! I knew that if ever your bunwas sick, she'd get better within your amazing care. You're so caringand are a beautiful person Buck. I'm glad that Ernestine's so muchbetter, keep us updated! Prayer's are still going your way!

Ellie

P.S. so glad to hear that she's attempting a binky, you must've felt so happy when you saw her do one!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh Buck,I am crying as I writethis so please look over any mistakes. I am Cloud 9, estatic for you. Ibelieved with all my heart that she would be ok. But there was a tinypart that was a bit worried. Not any more. Ernestine is goingto be just fine.

I am really looking forward to July when I can finally hug youand Ernestine. My mom always said that when you do good things goodthings will find you later. Sort of a what goes around comes around.You are always doing so much good for everyone here and their rabbits.It's awesome to see God gave you the good back.

Tina


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 20, 2005)

Those comments from you and Bramble Briar86 are most touching. Thank you so very much, Ladies!

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm so very happyto hear that your patience and great nursing skills have paid off!Ernestine is indeed in the best of hands! I'm glad the two of you haveeach other. 

Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh, I'm so happy to read that Ernestine isrestored back to good health!!!...



Kudos to you and the Missus, Buck, for doing such an excellent job of nursing her back to health.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 21, 2005)

Smiley news !!! The best news of all !! So glad things are getting better !


----------



## lizabeth332 (Mar 21, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *

Kudos to you and the Missus, Buck, for doing such an excellent job of nursing her back to health.



hear hear!!! 3 cheers for Buck and the Mrs. and Ernestine! 

*hip hip hooray! *

*hip hip hooray! *

*hip hip hooray!*


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Buck, I am just sooo happy to hear this. Welldone to you and 'The Missus' for a wonderful job on getting Ernestineback to health. Never mind Ernestine doing a binky, I feel like doingone myself now . - Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow I'm so happy reading that evening post fromyou. I am so happy for you all that she is coming round. Awiggle-waggle dance and half a binky? That is great progress.

You and the Missus have nursed her back to health and done a fine job. I'm so proud of you!!

Keep getting better sweetheart!!!!

Vickie


----------



## JimD (Mar 21, 2005)

So glad to hear of Ernestine's improvments.

You're going to spoil that little girl for sure... .. I hope .

Continued prayers and good thoughts sent.

:~) Jim


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 22, 2005)

This morning I opened the bed room door to begreeted by a bounding bunny from twenty feet away who couldn't get tome fast enough. Upon reaching me, Ernestine circled meseveral times to reassert her ownership.

Last night she drank from the sipper tube allaying the Missus' fearsand responded with a lot of tooth "chucking" when the Missus strokedher. Up on the sofa, binks, wiggle-waggle dances and now, asI type, eating like a piggy!

The emergency is officially declared over and in no small part due to all of your concern, thoughts and prayers.

We all here, thank you all, there! And, I hope mostwholeheartedly that it comes right back at you if you ever have need inthe future.

Buck


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 22, 2005)

I'mso happy she'sthrough this! It's so good you're gettingkisses, binkies andcircled


----------



## JimD (Mar 22, 2005)

Great news, Buck!!! 

I'm sitting here with the *biggest* smile!

Give that little girl a big hug and a kiss on the nose for us!

:~*)* Jim &amp; the crew


----------



## lizabeth332 (Mar 22, 2005)

*yay!!!*


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> And, I hope most wholeheartedly that it comes right back atyou if you ever have need in the future.
> 
> Buck




Your kindness and good heart certainly is being rewarded by Ernestine, Dear Friend.

[align=left]




Couldn'tbe happier, Buck! I knew that if anyone could make her comethrough, it would be you. It seems that your TLC and those4:00 a.m. mornings were all worth while. Bless your heart,and hers.[/align]
[align=left]Without this little episode, I wonder how long it would'vetaken to have bonded to you. God does work in mysteriousways. [/align]
[align=left]

[/align]
[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 22, 2005)

[shadow=blue]I'm so glad to hear Ernestine is doing well. [/shadow]


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 22, 2005)

COOL BEANS! YAY ERNESTINE!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh Buck How Awesome. You just made my day!!! I am sohappy. If any one could pull her throgh with sheer determination andlove it's you and the Mrs.

The way she is bonded to you is Amazing. She is one Incrediblerabbit with one Increible Daddy. It's a Miricle how quickly sherecovered. I am so very happy for you.

Huge hugs to you,the Mrs. and Ernestine. I am so happy.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 22, 2005)

Happy Dance! Happy Dance!

So glad to hear that Ernestine hasresponded to the love and is showing her appreciation toboot!

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 22, 2005)

CONGRATS' ERNESTINE!

We new you could do it!

Lyndsy, and 'the monkeys'


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

It's time for Ernestine to go on vacation to Tucker Town!



-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 22, 2005)

Aww Buck I am so glad to hear this wonderfulnews. It looks like all your love, hard workand all ourcontinuous prayers have paid off. I'm so happy for you all!!

Vickie


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank goodness everything turned outsuper. With alot prayers and well wishes I am glad Ernestineis able to greet you by bounding and circling you. What greatreward is that. (Besides getting licked). 

Rainbows!


----------



## Gabby (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad to hear she is feeling much better, I knewwith a little time, love and care she's be right as rain , but stilldoesn't stop the worry, give that baby a kiss from me. And giveyourself a hug as well..

And while it was not an experience you want to repete, somethingpositive came from it, one you learned the poss effects ofivermectin on some buns and you two bonded more andgot kisses...

I hope you are no longer beating yourself up, forgive yourself asernestine surely has, You learned something out of this avery hard way, no more punnishment to yourself. again hugs toyou and the whole family esp ernestine ..(((((((hugs)))


----------



## JimD (Aug 31, 2005)

***bump***

Just a reminder that we should all be very careful when home treating.


----------



## JimD (Jan 6, 2006)

***bumping in response to inquiries concerning Ivermectine***


----------

